# Pioneer Carrozzeria



## vitaminsOnLine (May 18, 2010)

Hi we have just purchased a Jap import with this GPS entertainment system any ideas on how to get a manual and change to English and get NZ maps?


----------



## jaggerwild (May 21, 2007)

vitaminsOnLine said:


> Hi we have just purchased a Jap import with this GPS entertainment system any ideas on how to get a manual and change to English and get NZ maps?


 Contact pioneer usa

http://www.pioneerelectronics.com/PUSA/Products/CarAudioVideo#section=overview


----------

